# Need help with Ford-Azure Transit Connect battery diagnosis



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi i have a Transit Connect electric and one half of the batterypack wont connect/engage does anyone know soething about this cars anymore? i am suspecting the BMS but no fault code or anything is showing, ESS1 stays in "contactor state" as first picture shows for a while then it disconnects, ESS2 shows "xxxxC400" for just a second then it changes to xxxxC600 and contactor voltage shows up and the car is running on one half..

Thanks Robin















ect,


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ron_84 said:


> Hi i have a Transit Connect electric and one half of the batterypack wont connect/engage does anyone know soething about this cars anymore? i am suspecting the BMS but no fault code or anything is showing, ESS1 stays in "contactor state" as first picture shows for a while then it disconnects, ESS2 shows "xxxxC400" for just a second then it changes to xxxxC600 and contactor voltage shows up and the car is running on one half..
> 
> Thanks Robin
> View attachment 124384
> ...


Hi Ron I have same Azure 2011 with like battery problem. I trying about one year to resolve the problem but any success, and about one week ago i locate the damaged board. I don’t know what does it means (2-6) maybe second pack and board number 6, but I know, that all boards is the same.
May i ask why did you need the master BMS, what is the problem?
My advice: first check all cell tensions, if it present. Directly it is possible with TCBEV monitor, then check differences between cells, not more than 0.5V, if more it’s critical.
For example, this screenshot is my problem


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi Ron I have same Azure 2011 with like battery problem. I trying about one year to resolve the problem but any success, and about one week ago i locate the damaged board. I don’t know what does it means (2-6) maybe second pack and board number 6, but I know, that all boards is the same.
> May i ask why did you need the master BMS, what is the problem?
> My advice: first check all cell tensions, if it present. Directly it is possible with TCBEV monitor, then check differences between cells, not more than 0.5V, if more it’s critical.
> For example, this screenshot is my problem


Hi!

I have checked all 384 bolts  also checked all 6 contactors, both precharge resistors and a some other parts too... all 192 cells are between 3.785 and 3.791, there are no internal fault codes in the two BMS so it always tries to connect but fails and stays disconnecteded after a while only connecting pack 2.... 

i have 2 Spare BMS one "A" and one "B" module, and one complete extra battery pack, also i got an empty battery pack with som bms slaves and other stuff...

When i try the other two BMS modules in the car no half wants to connect and it throws some other fault codes and that is making me suspect that the BMS modiles i have ar all broken exept one "B" module....


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ron_84 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have checked all 384 bolts  also checked all 6 contactors, both precharge resistors and a some other parts too... all 192 cells are between 3.785 and 3.791, there are no internal fault codes in the two BMS so it always tries to connect but fails and stays disconnecteded after a while only connecting pack 2....
> 
> ...


Hi so, start from the very beginning: we have two independent battery packs in hv battery. Each pack contains one master and 8 slave BMS and 96 battery cells (let’s say driver side is pack A and passenger side is pack B). As I understood you have the problem with pack B, same as mine.
Ok, mine experience:
1. All cells is good and tensions is normal, without dig differences ( not more 0.2V, more than 0.5v - battery faulty)
2. I changed master BMS from pack A to pack B - problem still active (so, master BMS is the same and good)
3. I changed slave BMS to each other and problem is floating only around one concrete slave BMS.
So, we can say that all BMS is interchangeable.
TSBEV can measure the tension of each cell and report it in this windows (look the screens) and generate the trouble code.
But you have no any codes, how it may be possible? May be wrench or turtle on dashboard?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi so, start from the very beginning: we have two independent battery packs in hv battery. Each pack contains one master and 8 slave BMS and 96 battery cells (let’s say driver side is pack A and passenger side is pack B). As I understood you have the problem with pack B, same as mine.
> Ok, mine experience:
> 1. All cells is good and tensions is normal, without dig differences ( not more 0.2V, more than 0.5v - battery faulty)
> 2. I changed master BMS from pack A to pack B - problem still active (so, master BMS is the same and good)
> ...


Hi, 

Yes i am fully aware how the two packs are built up  

The problem i have is with pattery pack "A" driver side (lhd) every time i start the car it tries to connect both battery pack then pack A fails (with no error code in ess) and only pack B connects, leaving only one fault code in VCU telling me there is a problem i battery pack A... but ther is no fault codes in that BMS .... all readings and values are great in both packs... but i am thinking that when it tries to connect pack A it fails "to see the voltage" and stop the contactors .... that is why i think the main BMS A is broken... i am planning to build some extension cables so i can have the pack at the side of the car and is a little bit more easy to work with at the same time i am testing different stuff....

After pack A fails to engage the wrench and turtle shows up in the dash, VCU says "p0a1f" but thats all... no error codes in ess1 or ess2


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Have you TCBEV diagnostic program? you have many slave BMS boards, but where is master( big metal box) eee.., I need one slave


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Have you TCBEV diagnostic program? you have many slave BMS boards, but where is master( big metal box) eee.., I need one slave


Hi

I have two spare (broken) master BMS and about 25 spare slave bms-board... and yes i have the software running to  where are you located?


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

I am from Georgia, Tbilisi
You post the screenshots, where we can see information from ESSack 1 and pack 2. I don't know exactly what does it means, but on left side of the screen must be information about each cell, tension. And if you can see pack1 and pack2 , i thinck, that master BMS is good, and may be you have older version of program


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> I am from Georgia, Tbilisi
> You post the screenshots, where we can see information from ESSack 1 and pack 2. I don't know exactly what does it means, but on left side of the screen must be information about each cell, tension. And if you can see pack1 and pack2 , i thinck, that master BMS is good, and may be you have older version of program


I can se all the battery tensions fine on both pack  

i i dont know how much it costs to sent a package to Georgia do you want me to check?? i have not tested the slave BMS cards that i have....


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

This is my car log file. Take yours and compare, or send here.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

I have the problem with pack2


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

I don’t know how much to Georgia, but 1kg. parcel on Sweden posten is about 325 sek


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> I don’t know how much to Georgia, but 1kg. parcel on Sweden posten is about 325 sek


It looks like it will cost about 300sek to sen a package to georgia, i ca fix that if you want to buy one... i also might be able to test some slave bms-modules in about 1-2 weeks or so, i have just built some extension cabels so i can have the battery connected to the side of the car 😁⚡⚡


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Don’t forget, you need HV connection too, and masterBMS labeled as side A and side B, don’t confuse


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Dont forget, you need HV connection too


Yes of course, thats already done👍


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

What about log file, I am interested?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> What about log file, I am interested?


I dont have the car at home, i will fix it in a couple of days


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

ok


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi, her is my log-file as promised


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi, 
Very interesting log. Really, I am not expert, but I think, it is possible to say something.
Master BMSs, A and B, is working properly (they could read all information about battery).
Incomprehensible situation with temperature: ESS Coolant Temperature 5 °C., pack1 Hybrid Battery Temperature Sensor 0 – 6.889999 (DegC), pack2 Hybrid Battery Temperature Sensor 0 – 14.68999 (DegC).All packs is in one box and cooling with the same coolant. Why is it so different, maybe the cooling ring is clogged and BMS blocking pack? Need to check.
Leakage Resistance (Overall)- 192200 (Ohm), Leakage Resistance (Contactors Open)-1225800 (Ohm) for pack1 and Leakage Resistance (Overall)-338200 (Ohm), Leakage Resistance (Contactors Open)-598600 (Ohm) for pack2: small value, must be more than 1Mom and upper. Need to check HV cable and all connection. Will be good to try to change HV relays from pack1 and pack2 to each other, maybe contacts is damaged. Are there any signs of rust?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi,
> Very interesting log. Really, I am not expert, but I think, it is possible to say something.
> Master BMSs, A and B, is working properly (they could read all information about battery).
> Incomprehensible situation with temperature: ESS Coolant Temperature 5 °C., pack1 Hybrid Battery Temperature Sensor 0 – 6.889999 (DegC), pack2 Hybrid Battery Temperature Sensor 0 – 14.68999 (DegC).All packs is in one box and cooling with the same coolant. Why is it so different, maybe the cooling ring is clogged and BMS blocking pack? Need to check.
> Leakage Resistance (Overall)- 192200 (Ohm), Leakage Resistance (Contactors Open)-1225800 (Ohm) for pack1 and Leakage Resistance (Overall)-338200 (Ohm), Leakage Resistance (Contactors Open)-598600 (Ohm) for pack2: small value, must be more than 1Mom and upper. Need to check HV cable and all connection. Will be good to try to change HV relays from pack1 and pack2 to each other, maybe contacts is damaged. Are there any signs of rust?


Contactors are the next thing i will test.... about the temperature is because i have had pack 2 fully charged and drove it down to the same level as pack 1... and the cooling system doesent run at all in this low temperatures.. thats why there is a difference. It was 5°c before i drove about 25km  no signs of rust at all... and about the resistance🤔 pack 2 is the working pack, pack 1 with the higher value is the non working pack, the only difference i can se is contactor negative/positive voltage is always 0v on pack 1 and a sum of total ~320v on pack 2.... on yours log it is 0v on both sides??


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Yes, In mine log Contactor Voltage Positive, Contactor Voltage Negative both packs are 0 because the ignition key is in 2 position and not in 3(III (Start) — connects the high voltage system and readies the vehicle for operation).This tension appears, when contactor is closed (I think). But, I don’t understand, how they calculate Contactor Voltage Total,355,75, if Contactor Voltage Negative,169,85+Contactor Voltage Positive,137,85=307.7V? I think, the Leakage Resistance (Overall),192200 on pack1 is too small, it must be grater min. 1Mom (1.6Mom in mine log)
So, this is a HV scheme, if you have not.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

What is a red labels on a boards?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> What is a red labels on a boards?
> View attachment 125189


I dont know... i havent put it there.. only numbers written so i think its to keep track if them witch one it is


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi, Ron, how are you?
What the news about your problem with the Azure battery, did you solve it?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi,

Naa... its too cold in the garage🥶 have a new BMS 1 module arrived yesterday and are going to try that within a couple of days i hope


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ok, the same…cold. Is it European or Norse American version of BMS, or it’s the same versions?
Xa.. After two weeks standing, first pack of my battery damaged too, for itself, same as second.I have not battery!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

I dont know if there is a differnce? all values are the same as my other one, unfortunately just a switch didnt work, but i will test to "top-charege" both pack to see if it will connect.


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Is it one more slave BMS-board that is bad in your pack now?


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hello so, after about 2 weeks of inactivity, I cannot start the battery, a red triangle appears, the car does not move, despite the fact that I myself have returned home before. I loose connection with HV battery, but I can see slave BMS boards. In PACK 1 all boards is good (I think), but in PACK 2 appeared one more broken (so, now its two broken). And I have the P0A0A-00 High Voltage System Interlock Circuit, but I don’t know, what does it means, because it not the same (for example), as P1A86 VCU Secondary DC High Voltage Inter-lock Circuit Low.
If it helps, this is new log file.


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Happy days tonight!! i fanaly got my Azure dynamic running on both packs agan many many hours of testing and thinking and finaly it was ah software problem... flashed the BMS modules to 14,20,6 from 4,1,11 and it connected as it should both when charging and started the car.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ron_84 said:


> View attachment 126183
> View attachment 126184
> 
> View attachment 126181
> Happy days tonight!! i fanaly got my Azure dynamic running on both packs agan many many hours of testing and thinking and finaly it was ah software problem... flashed the BMS modules to 14,20,6 from 4,1,11 and it connected as it should both when charging and started the car.


My congratulation, Ron, nice job. I'm thinking too about flashing, because nothing helps my problem, second pack still not working. Can you share specification, how you flashed packs, which soft and dump you use?
Thanks.


----------



## Danny71 (Jul 12, 2019)

Happy for you Ron 😃! I have been following your work for a few months now because my Transit AZD has the same symptoms. I have with the TCBEV software functional. I am also thinking of flash, because nothing solves my problem, my packs are not working and all cells are good. Can you share how you flashed the packs and where you found the soft you used? thanks in advance
Danny


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah, it felt good to hear all the contactors close in the battery  car runs fine now, next thing is to fix the cabin heater🥶

I used the software TCE ECU FLASH INSTALLER 1.13.0 on a clean installed windows XP SP3 machine. 

First picture is with old software and last picture is with new upgraded software.

send a message (Both iura and Danny71) to me and i will share a link with the installer


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Danny71 said:


> Happy for you Ron 😃! I have been following your work for a few months now because my Transit AZD has the same symptoms. I have with the TCBEV software functional. I am also thinking of flash, because nothing solves my problem, my packs are not working and all cells are good. Can you share how you flashed the packs and where you found the soft you used? thanks in advance
> Danny



Hi Danny,

Does the car begin to charge if you connect the charger?? it looks like some of your cells is really low on charge and maybe you have to manually charge them up a little bit??
also your TCBEV Diagnostic Tool looks old? what version are you running? are you able to check all individual cell voltage in your software? i have version 2.9 of TCBEV toll if yoy want to


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hello everyone
Ron, we are looking forward to the link with the installer. 
Look, i found the Ford "TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN"; they recommended to flash VCU and DMoC too. What are you thinking about it?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hello everyone
> Ron, we are looking forward to the link with the installer.
> Look, i found the Ford "TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN"; they recommended to flash VCU and DMoC too. What are you thinking about it?



Yeah, i read that article too  i flashed the BMS-Modules only, not the DMOC or VCU to afraid to brick it 

sending you a link in a conversation.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi, Ron, how are you? I have one request: if it is possible to measure the real resistance of the battery precharge resistor, please shear me.
Thanks


----------



## Elan (Apr 2, 2021)

Ron_84 said:


> Yeah, i read that article too  i flashed the BMS-Modules only, not the DMOC or VCU to afraid to brick it
> 
> sending you a link in a conversation.


Ron_84, can I get that link too?


----------



## Elan (Apr 2, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi, Ron, how are you? I have one request: if it is possible to measure the real resistance of the battery precharge resistor, please shear me.
> Thanks


I'm not him but measured precharge resistor on the contactors. With battery safety plug unplugged.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi, do you remember, how much it was?


----------



## Elan (Apr 2, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi, do you remember, how much it was?


around 27 Ohms, or 15 Ohms, but smaller than 100 Ohms. I can measure real resistance a bit later. But no resistance must be between battery case and precharger terminal.


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Elan said:


> Ron_84, can I get that link too?


Yes, sorry for the late reply... i will send you in a conversqtion


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi, Ron, how are you? I have one request: if it is possible to measure the real resistance of the battery precharge resistor, please shear me.
> Thanks


Hi! All good here  the resistance is about 7.9ohms when i meassured it


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Ron, very bad news, tried to flash the battery pack yesterday, so "A" is bricked, but "B" flashed OK, but when I checked the version number "B" pack in the TCBEV tool, it shows the old version number.(?)
Now the car is fully dead, "A" pack not responding, "B" pack still with the same problem.
Ok, i can agree with bricked pack "A", "B" is flashing well, but really don’t change soft version, what the happening?
Ron, where you found the soft you used, maybe it’s for European cars?
Danny71, did you try to flash your car, is it North American version?
What do we know about password for unlocking bricked modules?
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Danny71 (Jul 12, 2019)

iura said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Ron, très mauvaise nouvelle, a essayé de flasher la batterie hier, donc "A" est bloqué, mais "B" a clignoté OK, mais quand j'ai vérifié le pack numéro de version "B" dans l'outil TCBEV, il affiche l'ancien numéro de version .(?)
> Maintenant, la voiture est complètement morte, le pack "A" ne répond pas, le pack "B" a toujours le même problème.
> Ok, je peux être d'accord avec le pack "A", "B" clignote bien, mais vraiment ne changez pas la version logicielle, que se passe-t-il ?
> ...


----------



## Danny71 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi iura, Pour le moment je peut rien faire, il y a deux cellules anormalement basses maintenant et je n'ai pas encore touché au camion. C'est sous la neige et j'attends le beau temps pour sortir la batterie.
Oui le camion a la version north américaine
le seul mot de passe que je connaisse est


----------



## Danny71 (Jul 12, 2019)

Danny71 said:


> Hi iura, Pour le moment je peut rien faire, il y a deux cellules anormalement basses maintenant et je n'ai pas encore touché au camion. C'est sous la neige et j'attends le beau temps pour sortir la batterie.
> Oui le camion a la version north américaine
> le seul mot de passe que je connaisse est BlueSkies


----------



## Gnist (Jan 15, 2010)

iura said:


> Ron, where you found the soft you used, maybe it’s for European cars?


Iura, FYI: I have BMS software version 14,20,6 on my European version car. I would be surprised if there are any differences within the battery box between the European and US versions. However, I do not know.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi all,
Gnist, I agree with you, but... my version is TLC01420060B-01062012000 and if we look in Binaris folder of ECU Flash Tool installation on disc C:, we can see, that this file is not present. The last file is TLC01420060_PackB_100406200.The first part of file name is the same, but another part is difference. Interesting is, that Flash Tool flashing pack B, and telling Ok, but version number of pack “B” in TCBEV is still old. Can you share the full name of your version?
Something wrong, and I dont know what.
I tried to flash VCU, but programm bringing error message and stop working!? Have anybody any experience?
Thanks
P.S - Allows user to unlock BECM's on E-450 & Tranist Connect vehicles if they are bricked.
Password required to access function.

They talk about any password. Anybody knows something?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi all,
> Gnist, I agree with you, but... my version is TLC01420060B-01062012000 and if we look in Binaris folder of ECU Flash Tool installation on disc C:, we can see, that this file is not present. The last file is TLC01420060_PackB_100406200.The first part of file name is the same, but another part is difference. Interesting is, that Flash Tool flashing pack B, and telling Ok, but version number of pack “B” in TCBEV is still old. Can you share the full name of your version?
> Something wrong, and I dont know what.
> I tried to flash VCU, but programm bringing error message and stop working!? Have anybody any experience?
> ...



I got the software from a guy in US, i dont think there is a difference in the battery software.... when i flashed the first time my ESS1 got bricked to (couldent se any status in TCBEV and in software window it flashed some random numbers but then i flashed the module again and it fired au as it should, are you using a windows XP machine? it says that it is very important to do so


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi all
Ron, i have a question: when you were flashing the battery, was it mounted on the car or not?
It's impossible, but i cannot fire any module. I bricked 4 modules!!!!!!! Don’t know what to do!
I don’t try XP machine, i cannot find it, but it working good (visually) on Win7. May be really this?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi all
> Ron, i have a question: when you were flashing the battery, was it mounted on the car or not?
> It's impossible, but i cannot fire any module. I bricked 4 modules!!!!!!! Don’t know what to do!
> I don’t try XP machine, i cannot find it, but it working good (visually) on Win7. May be really this?


Yes it was mounted on the car (or at thr side with my home built extension cables) it says wit bold and capital letters in red that only windows XP works.... i think that is pretty clear to me so i didnt even try it with win7... the tcbev diagnostic tool does wirk pretty well in win7 and win10, but when flashing i would not try anyting else..


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> ok, thanks


Hey, how is it going with your modules? if you want to you can send them to me and i give it a try?? i did brick one of my bms too but i was able to flash it once again and it woke up with the new software  i still got my spare pack at the side of the car so it is pretty easy for me to flash some modules but i am planning too sell it in a month or so.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Thanks Ron!
Hi all
very interesting situation: I put the battery in a trunk and lengthen all the wires, its more comfortable to work (Ron,like in your picture). I don't know what the reason, but on long cables I cannot flash the BMUs, sends errors. I twice replaced eth. cable for can bus in extension cable and put very very good cable, but no, same errors. Then I decided to try another way: I get harness and BMUs from the battery, collected all this on the table, connect PC and..... everything OK. I flashed BMUs as A and B, I have response from them OK. Now, next step is to gather all again in the pack, and try to start up the car. I hope, it will be the next week.
Ron, you are planning to sell spares or Ford?


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Not only Flashing Tool, but TCBEV working too


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Thanks Ron!
> Hi all
> very interesting situation: I put the battery in a trunk and lengthen all the wires, its more comfortable to work (Ron,like in your picture). I don't know what the reason, but on long cables I cannot flash the BMUs, sends errors. I twice replaced eth. cable for can bus in extension cable and put very very good cable, but no, same errors. Then I decided to try another way: I get harness and BMUs from the battery, collected all this on the table, connect PC and..... everything OK. I flashed BMUs as A and B, I have response from them OK. Now, next step is to gather all again in the pack, and try to start up the car. I hope, it will be the next week.
> Ron, you are planning to sell spares or Ford?


Wow, great !!! is it showing newer software versions to? 

i have a spare parts Ford Azure besides mine fully working car that i am planning to sell, its not a complete car but the battery/motor/charger and more is still there


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Yes,you can see it in TCBEV>Function>Component ID


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Yes,you can see it in TCBEV>Function>Component ID


Yes i know, just woundered so you got the latest software in it too  hope your car will start then next week👍👍


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Thanks, hope too


----------



## Goodbyepetrol (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi Ron. I currently have our 2011 Azure transit at the mechanic. I'm working with a head tech from Azure. He said the battery voltage sensor on pack B is bad. We haven't dropped the pack yet. Any idea what the voltage sensor is? Thanks for any help!


----------



## 2011 Azure (8 mo ago)

Hi guys, anyone is breaking their battery? Need a BMS for module 0.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hi all 
To all owners of Ford Azure Dynamics:
these days were lucky for me: I fixed the car. Let me remind you: the turtle lit up, the mileage decreased by half. The TCBEV program showed, that one half of the battery was turned off because one of the BMS board stopped sending temperature and voltage. Flashing the battery did not help, we could not fix the board, so we began to look for a replacement board. Replacing the board, the battery turned on.
Important: the spare board must be from the same place as the damaged one ( for example, if we have no voltage from cells 0..11 and temp. sensor 0 showing -40, we need the board, which was working on the same 0..11 cells).
This is my specific case, yours may be different, but please consider.







Good luck to everyone, I am here


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

To all owners of Ford Azure Dynamics: 
Hello I have a person who is an expert of these rechargeable modules. What he wants me to do is get raid of all these modules and install a new module and change all bad cells. I am still thinking what to do as my one charge only up to 30%. He name is Vjay and located at 445 Midwest Rd, Toronto, Ontario. Since you all have a better idea, what do you recommend?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

saun2020 said:


> To all owners of Ford Azure Dynamics:
> Hello I have a person who is an expert of these rechargeable modules. What he wants me to do is get raid of all these modules and install a new module and change all bad cells. I am still thinking what to do as my one charge only up to 30%. He name is Vjay and located at 445 Midwest Rd, Toronto, Ontario. Since you all have a better idea, what do you recommend?


Is the yellow wrench and turtle lit up? have you read the fault codes in the battery? there is so many things in the battery that can cause this problem, software failure, water leaking inside battery, bad cell, bad master bms (2 of them) or a bad slave bms (16 of them) or bad contactor, precharge resistor or maybe a temp sensor..... but all of them are repairable and i wouldent go that way to get rid of all in the battery before everything else is checked..


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

Ron_84 said:


> Is the yellow wrench and turtle lit up? have you read the fault codes in the battery? there is so many things in the battery that can cause this problem, software failure, water leaking inside battery, bad cell, bad master bms (2 of them) or a bad slave bms (16 of them) or bad contactor, precharge resistor or maybe a temp sensor..... but all of them are repairable and i wouldent go that way to get rid of all in the battery before everything else is checked..





Ron_84 said:


> Is the yellow wrench and turtle lit up? have you read the fault codes in the battery? there is so many things in the battery that can cause this problem, software failure, water leaking inside battery, bad cell, bad master bms (2 of them) or a bad slave bms (16 of them) or bad contactor, precharge resistor or maybe a temp sensor..... but all of them are repairable and i wouldent go that way to get rid of all in the battery before everything else is checked..


Thank you sooooo much for your reply. I checked with the scanner and the scanner tells me in battery pack 0 to 5 cells are not reading. like you said it could be either Slave BMS or the battery. I ordered 10 batteries for Ali express and waiting for the delivery. Since those were shipped by sea cargo it will take time. Proverbially I might get those by end of November.


----------



## Mateusz726642 (3 mo ago)

Ron_84 I found information on the forum that you have parts for Transit AZD. If you still have a battery, can the cells be sold and shipped to Poland?


please reply to the e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

saun2020 said:


> Thank you sooooo much for your reply. I checked with the scanner and the scanner tells me in battery pack 0 to 5 cells are not reading. like you said it could be either Slave BMS or the battery. I ordered 10 batteries for Ali express and waiting for the delivery. Since those were shipped by sea cargo it will take time. Proverbially I might get those by end of November.


Hi
If it's not a secret, what was the cost.
I need full 96 cells.


----------



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

maybe I missed it, but maybe someone can share
when you changed cells - did you change them to new ones or not at all? what opinions?


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

You just need to measure the voltage on the new batteries and, if possible, adjust to the battery voltage.
Then charge.


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

Mateusz726642 said:


> Ron_84 I found information on the forum that you have parts for Transit AZD. If you still have a battery, can the cells be sold and shipped to Poland?
> 
> 
> please reply to the e-mail: [email protected]


These are the links to order battries.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000378217050.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.39981802yShN5w





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003927085697.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.39981802yShN5w


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

iura said:


> Hi
> If it's not a secret, what was the cost.
> I need full 96 cells.


These are the links to order battries.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000378217050.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.39981802yShN5w
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003927085697.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.39981802yShN5w


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Everything is sold


https://aliexpress.ru/item/4000385402815.html?spm=a2g2w.cart.0.0.5f4d4aa6SVl3He&mp=1&_ga=2.12100980.1169372251.1665489791-493844618.1596017127&sku_id=10000001607489944


Is this same?


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

iura said:


> Everything is sold
> 
> 
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/4000385402815.html?spm=a2g2w.cart.0.0.5f4d4aa6SVl3He&mp=1&_ga=2.12100980.1169372251.1665489791-493844618.1596017127&sku_id=10000001607489944
> ...


This is not the same listing what I posted. But the batteries are the same. If the listing is active. you have to make a complain to Ali express management.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hello
Yes, this listing is not the same, I just wanted to compare.
Could you please let me know, if it will be possible, about result?


----------



## saun2020 (4 mo ago)

iura said:


> Hello
> Yes, this listing is not the same, I just wanted to compare.
> Could you please let me know, if it will be possible, about result?


definitely I will post here so everybody can see.


----------



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

I did exactly


----------



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

iura said:


> You just need to measure the voltage on the new batteries and, if possible, adjust to the battery voltage.
> Then charge.


I did exactly that, I decided to ask if there are more opinions and explanations
I bought mine on the Internet, but first I searched for the code for my car on the Internet


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

saun2020 said:


> definitely I will post here so everybody can see.


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like that battery is also on Alibaba.






3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion 50ah Li-ion Bateria 55210 Battery For Diy 12v 24v Power Tools Bicycle House Hold Electric Supplies Vehicle - Buy 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion,50ah Li-ion Bateria Product on Alibaba.com


3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion 50ah Li-ion Bateria 55210 Battery For Diy 12v 24v Power Tools Bicycle House Hold Electric Supplies Vehicle - Buy 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion,50ah Li-ion Bateria Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









10c Discharge! 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion Battery 3.7v 55210 Bateria For Diy 12v 24v Power Tools Bicycle House Hold - Buy 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion Battery,12v 24v Power Tools Product on Alibaba.com


10c Discharge! 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion Battery 3.7v 55210 Bateria For Diy 12v 24v Power Tools Bicycle House Hold - Buy 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion Battery,12v 24v Power Tools Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









14pcs 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion 50ah Li-ion Bateria 55210 Battery For Power Tools Bicycle House Hold Electric Supplies Vehicle - Buy 3.7v 50ah Product on Alibaba.com


14pcs 3.7v 50ah Lithium Ion 50ah Li-ion Bateria 55210 Battery For Power Tools Bicycle House Hold Electric Supplies Vehicle - Buy 3.7v 50ah Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





There may be more negotiating in purchasing from Alibaba than AliExpress. However, it may be a benefit for larger bulk orders.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

CliffordK said:


> It looks like that battery is also on Alibaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://shoppingcart.aliexpress.ru/shopcart/shopcartDetail.htm?spm=a2g2w.home.0.0.75df501dkS7cam&_ga=2.23696381.679797930.1665590486-1271856127.1616335036


Ali price much cheaper


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Hello everyone
New problem, now with the cooling system (I didn’t find a topic, so I’m asking here, sorry): last time the radiator’s fans working almost constantly, but the temperature on the dashboard is normal and the radiator is cold. TVBEV fixes 70 degrees; we can hear that the pump is working. Probably clogged, need to find where.
But I have another question: TSVEV can show pump RPM (look the picture): did anyone pay attention to what pump speed you have?
I always have 0.
Thanks


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

I still have to try out the software.

My pump runs about 75% of the time when charging at 110V.

I haven't paid much attention to it when driving, but the temperature gauge really never moves.


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

Oops, I should say I hear noise. Combination of fan and pump. I should try to differentiate the two.

I think my coolant is pink.


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, I went out driving today. 

The dashboard temperature gauge was pegged at 50%, and did not budge.

When driving, or stopping, I couldn't discern any fan or pump noises. I don't drive very aggressively, and it was a cool afternoon.

However, as soon as I release the brakes, I hear the brake vacuum pump operating for a few seconds, then it stops.

As mentioned above, when charging at 110V, I hear either a fan or pump running about 75% of the time.

I still need to try to get the diagnostic software running.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

CliffordK said:


> Ok, I went out driving today.
> 
> The dashboard temperature gauge was pegged at 50%, and did not budge.
> 
> ...


Thank you, everything is exactly the same, with the exception of the radiator fans: they turning on almost immediately. However, now less often. 100% the pipe is stucked somewhere. No time to look. Bad, that I can't see which RPM the pump is spining at.
Can I help you with diagnostic software problem?


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just working on another project, and will get back to the diagnostics shortly. I have an older Toughbook planned for it.


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

CliffordK said:


> I'm just working on another project, and will get back to the diagnostics shortly. I have an older Toughbook planned for it.


ok


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hello everyone
> New problem, now with the cooling system (I didn’t find a topic, so I’m asking here, sorry): last time the radiator’s fans working almost constantly, but the temperature on the dashboard is normal and the radiator is cold. TVBEV fixes 70 degrees; we can hear that the pump is working. Probably clogged, need to find where.
> But I have another question: TSVEV can show pump RPM (look the picture): did anyone pay attention to what pump speed you have?
> I always have 0.
> ...


Hi!

I would say mine is running at about 3k rpm if i dont remember wrong


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mateusz726642 said:


> Ron_84 I found information on the forum that you have parts for Transit AZD. If you still have a battery, can the cells be sold and shipped to Poland?
> 
> 
> please reply to the e-mail: [email protected]


You got mail


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ron_84 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would say mine is running at about 3k rpm if i dont remember wrong


Hi, Ron 
good to hear you.
Thanks for the reply.
How are you, how is your car?


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Hi, Ron
> good to hear you.
> Thanks for the reply.
> How are you, how is your car?


Hi! 

Everything is fine here, how about you?

The car is running great, driven it about 10.000km this year without any troböe at all after i fixed it in february.. now it sits in the garage becaus och winter, it is like brand new yet and i dont want it to rust🤣🤣 and it is cheaper to run an old diesel now becaus of the electric price here😁 will take it out soon again.

Hows your car doing?


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Ron_84 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Everything is fine here, how about you?
> 
> ...


Thanks, everything is fine. Ford runs  , there are some problems with engine cooling, but now is winter... We bought a second Ford, now trying to restore the battery, but… there are no good batteries, boards, etc. By the way, here we found a programmer, who read a flash from one BMS board and overwrote it into another, i.e. made a clone of the desired board, so it's possible.


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Thanks, everything is fine. Ford runs  , there are some problems with engine cooling, but now is winter... We bought a second Ford, now trying to restore the battery, but… there are no good batteries, boards, etc. By the way, here we found a programmer, who read a flash from one BMS board and overwrote it into another, i.e. made a clone of the desired board, so it's possible.


Great! I have a some spare main and slave bms if you need to your batteries


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Thanks, I do not need now. There are firmwares of BMS, if anyone needs it, I can send.


----------



## Ron_84 (Sep 28, 2021)

iura said:


> Thanks, I do not need now. There are firmwares of BMS, if anyone needs it, I can send.


Ok, can you please send it to me?


----------

